# New to the forum



## Tricky (Aug 27, 2004)

Hi, finally decided to join this forum, having been an anonymous reader for a few weeks.

This might be a daft question but do I need to own a TT to join the Owners Club? I have an S3 but there isn't an S3OC.

Cheers,

Jeremy.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Hi Tricky,

No, you don't need to own a TT to join the club - the club is for onwers _and those with an interest_ in the TT, which I'm guessing you have if you want to join! 

http://ttoc.co.uk/catalog/

Cheers, Clive


----------



## Tricky (Aug 27, 2004)

Hi Clive,

thanks for the swift response, I think I will be signing up some time soon.

Cheers,

Jeremy.


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

Welcome Tricky! Enjoy the forum!


----------

